# 80 acres South Central Missouri



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have not seen this property, but I'm posting this for a friend.

80 acres near Alton, Missouri

2 water wells

about half forested, half open

Currently has one mobile home on it being rented out, and one mobile home location with hookups being rented by someone who owns that home.

Call Russell Hensley, 870 820 9400


----------



## davidrb50 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, also what os the price for the property?


----------

